# Purple algea in freshwater



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I neglected to love my tank for two weeks and I find this.... What is this?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Treat it as either BBA or Staghorn. At least that is what will end up developing. I've seen that color and shape a few times. 

Either way - your tank is missing. What I lovingly call "organics" are present in your tank. In other words - your tank is dirty. Clean the filter, do 10-20% water changes every day or every other day. That will also take care of the BBA that I see on the right side of the pipe on the picture.


----------

